# Let's All List The Things That Help Us In One Post For Easy Reference



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I thought it would be a good idea for us all to list what helps us in one post. That way we can refer to this post for ideas. I think it will be a good place to look, rather thah having to look through many posts. I would appreciate it if many people could respond. Here is what helps me or has helped in the past:ZelnormSuperSeed by Garden of LifeAloe JuiceA drink of cayenne, lemon juice, olive oil and waterColonic IrrigationsLaci De Beau's Super Dieter's Tea (Senna)Guinness (beer)!!!Fennel (for gas)Juice from my juicer (apples, carrots...)Please post what has helped you. Thanks!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

great idea!!!reglan, bentyl, mag supplements, physillium fiber, beer, coffeegetting up early to have plenty of time to go, keeping on a strict schedule, avoiding stress, and prayer!


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Liquid Chlorophyll (Twice a day)Alive! Multi-vit & herb supplement (Twice a day)Detox tea on an empty tummy in the morningApple Cidar Vinegar ocassionaly for what I think could be gas but not sure if it is or not


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

So far the only thing that works for me is rhubarb capsules.It can cause the spasms to be worse at times though


----------



## Jqblu (May 2, 2003)

What helps me:*Zelnorm*Glycerin Suppositories (for slow motility)*Enzymes called "Digest" by Enzymedica-1 with every meal (amazing for bloating)*Flax Seed oil 1 tbsp every AM*4000mg of Vit C every AM


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Can't believe I forgot something after that long list. I also use 1/2 capsule of Experience at night. I make it into a tea.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Citrucel-4 tablets a dayMagnesium citrate caps-800-1000mg/nightVit C-100mg/dayOmega 3 oils including 2 flaxseed oil capsProdiem (plain psyllium) 2 tblspns/nightBenefiber 1tsp during the day with water1 stool softener (without laxative)Lots of waterAs much fiberous foods as I can eat during the day(fruits, veggies)


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

my current daily routine:ï¿½ 1 bowl of oat bran cereal each morningï¿½ 2 tbsp. flaxseed meal in the cooked cerealï¿½ 2 Colase each morning (no stimulant)ï¿½ 8 oz prune juice an hour before bedï¿½ water water waterwhen a flare up starts:ï¿½ MOM every night for at least 3 nightsUntil that works:ï¿½ Stop eating as much solid food as possibleï¿½ Lots of soups, esp. corn, squash, pea etc.ï¿½ Clear broths and Ensure or Boost okï¿½ Oat Bran cereal okï¿½ Water water water


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Nexium for GERDEffexor XR (slows gut motility)Calcium 1200 mgs.NuLev (anti-spasmodic)avoiding soluble fiberchamomile teayogurtoatmealmicrowave hot pack for tummy paindeep breathingsupportive friendssaying "bye" to toxic peoplemy wacky sense of humor (this is the most important one!)Remember, as with everything in this life, IBS is only temporary.Keep smilin',Kristy


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

So far it's been.Raisen Bran Crunch in the A.m.whole wheat, 8 or 9 grain breadfresh fruit and vegies in small portions throughout the day.yogurt(whipped) La Creme Mousse or Yoplait whipsCooked vegies or salad with evening meal.Others upon occasion: Whole wheat pasta, olive oil, Tera chips, sweet and baked potatoes.Small meals mixing all of the above. Sometimes meat to add protein. Water Water Water.


----------



## Meglett3 (Jan 14, 2003)

Good Idea!ZelnormMiralaxLibrax (for severe spasm pain)Water all day longAvoid "white" grains-eat whole wheat pasta, brown rice etc, but in small amountsNo dairy-substitute with soy alternativesPlenty of fresh fruits & veggiesGet up early in the morning and allow plenty of time-I read a book and drink my one cup of coffee before workDon't skip mealsAcupunctureDidn't learn any of the above from the GI doc, how 'bout anyone else?


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

My current planAloe vera concentrate from AMPprobioticsmagnesiumPsyilliumground flax seed every two daysgoing easy on red meatsno milk


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

popcornbeanscorn-on-the-cobMilk of Magnesia


----------



## azzuri (May 2, 2003)

1.-30 minutes of excercise daily.2.-Small bowls of Raisin Bran daily (one in the morning, one before bed)3.-Naturetti capsules (one before bed, one after lunch)4.-Lots of red wine5.-Meditate daily


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

magneium - 75 mg a nightlots of watercitrucel flax seed oil capsule7 fruits and veggies per dayno red meatglycerine supp. if really neededlots of oil oilno white grains - only brown rice and ww breadget up at same time everyday - even on weekends


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

1) Let Thy Food Be Thy Medicine: cooked leafy greens, artichoke hearts, prunes, figs, carrots/potatoes/tomatoes with skins on, unpeeled pears, cooked apples, yams-sweet potatoes, little cow dairy, little wheat, organic foods especially animal proteins, liquid chlorophyll in a glass of water upon arising, olive oil over everything, cayenne, garlic, onions (cooked), organic kefir and yoghurt especially sheep or goat's, green soups, etc....2) 400 to 800mg of magnesium oxide per day in two doses, iron free multi-vite, 1000mg of Ester C in two doses, coral calcium once per day, flax oil pill with dinner and fish oil pill with first meal of day, ...3) getting up early enough in the morning to have plenty of time to do my business, dawn, actually, hot liquids in the morn: black tea with lemon and raw honey, decaf, green tea, and so forth, sitting calmly at the computer, writing in my journal, NOT rushing a morning clock, 4) dealing with stress in my life, acceptance, prayer and breathing......5) not being afraid to rubber glove it and go up there like a coal miner and dig, in the shower, especially in late afternoons or early evenings, using olive oil as lubricant, - 6) avoiding pysllium, OTC laxatives including herbal stimulants like senna or cascara, and 7) turning it over and letting go..........good luck to all of us, g-


----------



## blw911 (Jul 18, 2002)

*DO's* 1. Zelnorm (on empty stomach, sometimes 1/2 a pill or 3 mg is enough 2x a day.2. Citracel (seems to be okay)3. Prunes4. Lot of fruit, watermelon, cantelope, applesauce, peaches, pears, etc.5. Cooked veggies, beat greens, spinach, green beans, squash, zuchinni, etc.6. Butter & sugar okay (be careful of excess)7. Good nights rest8. Prayer, service9. Eat Vanilla Soy Milk for breakfast with Smart Start Cereal for breakfast, with some fruit. I love it.10. Exercise helps, intense exercise that is. *Don'ts* 1. Metamucil (makes me worse) Psyillium I think is the problem2. Heavy foods (breads, pasta's, potatoes,) *Found help at time throught...* 1. Donnatal (antispasmodic)2. Suppositories3. Grandma's Herbs (Superlax)4. Aloe Vera Juice5. Prune Juice6. Eating fats/sugars7. Magnesium supplements8. Gas-X9. Acidophilus I'm sure there is more, but this is all I can think of right now. Good luck to everyone. I know how you feel.


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

*WHAT HELPS ME DAILY:* 1 CUP of 'Fibre' Cereal in the morning.2-3 hrs in the morning for 'MY' own time to let my bowels/body do its thing.3-4 cups coffee throughout the day.1000 mg of mag/cal supplements before bedwateravoiding most dailyavoiding alcoholprayingtrying to be happyPaxilIN DESPERATE TIMES:Some form of laxative with Senna/Carasara in it (pill form). Works everytime and no ****ty taste.Time to myself.Comfortable clothing.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

-Zelnorm (2mg p.m. & a.m.)-Miralax-2 citrucel-sm bowl fiber one cereal everynight-salad or raw carrots every night-water water water-suppositories for incomplete evacuation-mike's tapes-relaxation techniques-ibuprofen for sore colon-prayer (repetetive is best)-prune juice every night-accepting that everyone has a cross to bear-arising at 4:57 for an 8 o'clock job


----------



## Charlie357 (Apr 3, 2002)

Vitamins A thru ZOne Flax Seed Oil capsuleBest of all ZELNORM made me regular again no straining, 6mg morning and 6mg at nightgly.suppository if not a complete evacuationAll IBS-C victims should ask their doctors if Zelnorm might help them.


----------



## Yuli (Jan 19, 2003)

Fiber-con (or the generic version.)I lived off of laxatives for a good 6 months until i was blessed with a boyfriend who has IBS as well. He let me use his totally natural fiber pills (which help D as well) and since then I was almost able to pretend to lead a normal life. (except for the horrid gas.) Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Kelly.V. (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone,Another great product that I have been using for many years is, TATALLY NATURAL. QUICK FIBRE PLUS.it comes in 2 flavours, carob and chocolate and has NO preservatives,yeast,artificial additives or clouring, no added sugar, salt, dairy or animal products.Ingredientsat branflaxseed(linseed)mealrice branpsyllium huskscarob powderslippery elm powder.All you do is sprinkle 2 heaped spoon fulls on your cereal in the morning and away you go!, it tastes great too, i love it.Or you can add it to a glass of milk/soy.This product is made in Australia so it may not be avalible in alot of other country's.For more info the website is, www.totallynatural.com.auor email, info###totallynatural.com.auI highly recomend this product as I have tried lots of other things and nothing has come close to quick fibre plus. I am an Aussy and the last 3 years I have been living in Malaysia and my mum has been posting it to me and it was a pain so I tried to stop taking it for a few months and ended up with the worst attacks of IBS ever but scince i have been back in it I have been much better again.Hope this is of some help to all you poor IBS-c sufferers out there!Cheers!Keep smiling.


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

250 mg of Magnesium oxide supplement each day. That's it!


----------



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

Going back to Psychotherapy.I went back to therapy the 3rd week of May; the last time I took Chlorophyl was the 2nd week of May--it was the only thing that helped with my C.I haven't taken the Chlorophyl since then; a friend of mine who never had C problems, started to. Sometime ago I asked her about it, and she said she was no longer C, that going back to therapy helped.So, I decided to go back--no so much for the C but for my inability to handle daily stress the way I used to and trying to control too much. I figured I needed "theory reinforcement". Well, like I said, I haven't taken the Chlorophyl since the 2nd week in May, and don't need it anymore.


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

The big insight for me was a large volume of water after waking up. I drink 15 oz of water, then 15 oz of orange juice (sometimes mixed with other juices and warmed up because I have Raynauds Syndrome) then a mug of Starbucks, then hot water or more Starbucks. While I still drink lots of liquids during the day, that never helped with C.The other major change was eliminating insoluable wheat fiber (Fiber One, All Bran etc.) I now focus on insoluable fiber in bran, oats, vegetables and fruits. Dried fruits, especially apricots and figs, are my sweets. Thanks to this board, I'm now also taking magnesium supplements and olive oil.In times of distress, I use prune juice and colace.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Aloe juicelots of waterexerciseprobioticsslippery elm barkbentylGas X taken with the offending foodAvoidance of my trigger foods such as almost all veggies, beans, carbonated sodas and so on.Stress avoidanceP.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

I don't know how I left this out:1 cup of coffee every morning, at least an hour before I have to leave.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

City Lady is right. You see I got constipated when I was taking a medication whose side effect was constipation. And I found that gulping down 48 oz of water in a matter of five mins provided the necessary force to the stools to rid me of constipation.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Isis-I too drink coffee and it helps.I forgot to list Levbid for cramping helps a little,and i take stool softeners before bed along with my rhubarb supplement every night.


----------



## baltezaar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm still very much learning about my IBS, but here's what I do:Oatmeal with health dose of wheat branApple ciderMetamucil wafer between breakfast and lunch, and between lunch and dinner - after all the posts here, might switch to CitrucelFruit! - Apples, bananas and cantaloupe especiallyExcerciseSticking with a routineLike ghitta, time in front of the PC after kids are in bed really seems to help!Avoiding red meatEating only when I am hungry, not eating just because the clock says it's time to do so


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i'm going to add a few more things that work for me, almost consistently: number One, retraining my body to "go" at give or take the same time daily, that is, in my case, the early mornings and before breakfast. my gut cannot digest and eliminate at the same time hence, no eating before pooping. i also try to be physically active everyday, incorporating biking and walking and swimming into my daily routine. biking to work, the supermarket, etc, as an example. of course, i also live on the atlantic coast of florida so beachwalking and swimming are an easy call. i still say that the most important thing for me is NOT rushing a morning clock. g-


----------



## gisele27 (Dec 9, 2002)

My biggest complaints were C/gas/bloating. What has helped me the mostIET:Avoiding grains as much as possible (except rice)Drinking protein shakes throughout day ~ 1 meal at night, usually chicken/fish & veggies w/olive oilAvoiding dairy products except eggs & yogurtAvoiding foods with 'thickening' ingrediantsSUPPLEMENTS:Magnesium OxideProbioticsSenna Tea & Hot Green TeaThermogenic Fat BurnerAscorbic AcidDigestive EnzymesActivated Charcoal TabsFlax seed oil Lots of Water!! Once a day with Apple Cider Vinegar and Liquid CholorphyllDaily exercise & tummy massages!Most of all ~ KNOWLEDGE! This site is AWESOME.I hope this helps!!







ps ~ A few Tequila shots can work wonders!


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

What has helped me most:Frist of all, magnesium oxide 500 mg after the evening meal. Eating alot of vegetables. Drinking a lot of water. Drinking alot of coffee (weak) when I get up in the morning. But, really the biggest and best help has been the magnesium oxide. I can't imagine why I had never heard of magnesium before this board as I had done alot of reading about constipation.


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

A while back I read a post from someone suggesting "Now" brand Chlorella for help with C. I have been taking 2 1000 mg tabs of Chlorella a day for a week now and I've been regular 6 out of those 7 days which is a miracle for me (and I've been through a lot of stress this week with school and work which usually binds me up like crazy). So, thank you whom ever it was who suggested the Chlorella. It seems to be working like a charm!! Also drink A LOT of water and sometimes have a little coffee in the morning to wake up my bowel (which usually is pointless but now with the Chlorella seems to be working.) I've also been trying to eliminate wheat, especially whole wheat from my diet, which seems to help cut down the extreme binding. It seems insoluble fiber is NOT the way to go for me.Hope this helps, and good luck to all!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Wow, I am reading this and mostly you all are eating a very good diet!!!! I am rather envious, because I also love these foods and would love to be eating fresh salads etc. but I have SEVERE IBS D. and cannot eat like this at all. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mary55 (Apr 29, 2003)

Pecans really give me good motility. I eat about 1/2 cup of the pecan halves if I'm really C & long overdue. If it's just after about 4 days of C I'll have about 1/4 cup. I might eventually start eating a few every day, but I want to keep track of any improvements due to other things I'm doing. I eat as many cooked veggies as I can & use olive oil on them. I also add 1 T. olive oil to my bowl of homemade soup. I try to consume about 1/4 cup of olive oil a day, but usually it's less. The pecans seem to give me the most success.


----------



## believer (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm new to this BB, but not to IBS-C. I've been dealing with it for about 12 yrs. Things that have been helpful to me are:*getting enough rest*laying on my back in "knees to chest" pose for 5-10 min before getting out of bed in the morning (sounds weird, but often helps get things moving)*hot tea 1st thing in the morning*high fiber cereal with 2 Tbs of ground flax seed and soymilk for breakfast*lots of cooked veggies - w/olive oil and garlic*little dairy *limited meat - no red meat*avoiding processed and/or high carb foods*limiting caffeine - especially carbonated*lots of water (distilled)*daily prayer/meditation*daily exercise*multivitamin - no iron*vit E suppl*magnesium suppl or MOM*MSM suppl*triphala (not using currently)*snacking on almonds, soy nuts, bran flax muffins*avoiding stimulant laxatives *no fiber supplements (fiber from food works best for me)*trying not to obsess about it (easier said than done!)Good luck everyone!


----------



## sprucecircle (Oct 29, 2002)

I have been using lactulose and stool softeners for about 2 years with very good results. I am curious as to why I don't see anyone else in this forum using lactulose - is there a negative effect that I don't know about? (other than the gas







and very sweet taste ?)


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess I have had IBS-C breakthrough D for approx 4 years. What helps me areeppermint oil capsules, in UK called Colpermin, but they are not available everywhere, not is US or CanadaDrinking lots of water and lots and lots of fruit juice.In the morning, I drink lots to be able to go. About half a litreAvoid alcohol like the plague! PityI have heard that omega 3 and 6 are good for one's mental balance so I eat lots of mackrel and tuna and take evening primrose oil capsules every day.Learning to be selfish now and again and think about ME, ME, ME! My selfish coping strategies are:-WalkingSwimming and a relaxing sauna twice a week. I smother myself in coconut oil, primrose and lavender oil, let it all soak in.... blissoh and meditation tooSometimes we worry about worry







Good luck to all


----------



## echo (Jun 4, 2003)

I have been taking Zelnorm for about 3 weeks and I never got the runs from it(I was hoping I would) I never seem to empty out. I bought some Mag yesterday and took a couple last night and again this morning.... Still nothing! I have been reading all the posts and know I have to find the right amount to take for "me" but I noticed that on the bottle of mag it says to take four tablets all at once with food. Here's the thing that I find strange,each tablet is 400 mg. Isn't that an awful lot to take???? Please help.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

-----One VERY strong cup of instant coffee when i awake.







This jolt used to work like a charm..-------...along with Metamucil [psyllium fiber] 2-3 tsps throughout the day.-------Qi Gong [Chi Kung] exercisesI now find the initial morning coffee "jolt" takes about 2-3 hours to bring relief....after going to the bathroom many times.







So i'm thinking of ways to replace it


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

IBS-c I find what helps me is:1/2 cup fiber 1 cerealflax oil seed capsulesdietary enzyphme supplementsLots of water...I focus mainly on hot waterwhite rice, peas, potatoes, pears and apples peeled, carrotsoatmealno caffine, no alchohol40 minutes of exercise a dayprevacidZelnorm was great(no health coverage in Canada)metamucil-small dose to try to avoid gasavoiding red meats, greasy food, deep fried foods, and large amounts of milk productsI have come along way in the last 6 months and i only help with more research, and tips from this board i will go further in the future


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi again:I've noticed "flax meal" or "flax oil capsules" several times on this list.Was wondering if it were sensible to simply eat the seeds directly ?... Perhaps less expensive that way...What would be the optimal way to take this?Are there many drawbacks to flaxseed?I am interested in this because although i had earlier mentioned Metamucil [Psyllium ] as something I use in addition to coffee to attain relief, I am now finding that this combo is no longer working anywhere near as well as it used to. So I'm looking for other modalities....So far I've learned of quite a number of options on this first day on this BB. Incidentally,Fennel sounds like its worth a try. I actually used to eat lots of those seeds at Indian restaurants. I thought it was something about the spices used in that type of cuisine which seemed to help...It now occurs to me that they would serve a large platter of fennel seeds-along with sweet "pebble-like" candy after the meal....I used to chew a wholelot of these. I am no longer able to go to such restaurants, but it strikes me as an interesting possibility that the Fennel was the major source of improving the IBS...worth a try...Sorry for the digression...My main question here is about flax seeds, and how best to take them.Thank u all-Ira


----------



## believer (Jun 15, 2003)

ira-i use 2 Tbs of flax seed meal (ground flax seeds) on my cereal every day and it really does make a difference for me. i use Barlean's Organic Forti-Flax which i buy at a local health food store. it is preground and sealed and can be kept in the fridge for several months. you might give it a try. FYI- using whole flax seeds will do you no good as they will pass straight through your system. grinding them allows them to absorb water and thus helps with C.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Good Idea!Lay on back 10-15 minutes before meals, focus around belly-bottom, slow breathingProbiotic implant (via enema 1x-2x only) used acidolphilus/bifido/longum onlyWhey supplement to "feed" good bacteria and toprevent high PH in Colon Lots of water & exerciseavoid all laxatives/psysillium especially!Papaya in morning 15-20 before breakfeastavoid ALL BREAD!!! with PASSION!!!!Bread for me = CONSTIPATION!!!"Going" approx.same time each day am-pm


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Just thought of some additional items:1tsp of Sun Chrolella at nightcal/mag supplementground flax seed, (grind myself in coffee grinder)1Tbl extra virgin olive oliveGoat Yogurtliguid garlic in capsulesvegetable based digestive enzymes (occasionally)lots of green vegetablescocoanut oil


----------



## trudy (Apr 23, 2003)

IBS-C 30 years Paxil 12.5 CRthats what helped me....now I can eat what I want, when I want.(I still try to avoid too much cheese and choklit


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Trudy...I see that you are saying that Paxil helps, can you tell me why, is it that it relaxes you so that the IBS lessens? Please let me know. I am always looking for new things to help mysef. Thanks!


----------



## trudy (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Nicole,I'm not sure how (scientifically) it works other than my Doc saying that there is a brain-colon connection (guess there has to be...ha)4th time I saw this new Doc I guess he noticed that every time I saw him for whatever reason I always brought up my bowel habits. LOL anyway he said "sounds like IBS" and gave me a 2 weeks supply of Paxil 12.5 CR. I've been on it since April and take 1 when I wake up everyday. I up that to 2 pills everyday 3 days before my period starts then 2 days during it, then back down to 1 a day.After ( once in while even before) 2 cups of my fav instant coffee and voila.....gotta go. Fine specimens too I might add







(sorry)I don't physically *feel* the medication at all. No drouziness(sp) etc.hope this helps


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone new and old members and simply voyeurs to these boards!I have posted before, but I am cured! Yes - Yes - Yes I really am







Step 1Peppermint oil to relax the bowel. IBS C and D can be helped by releasing muscle spasms. This also helps to allow the gas to pass out discreetly! Hey, you don't need to Force it Out anymore!Feeling better?Step 2Stop allowing our bowels/eating habits/digestion to control our lives and focus on more positive things. Mmmmmmmmm, easier said than done when you are feeling great discomfort I hear you all say!Try to establish a proper, regular exercise routine:-Brisk 20 minute walk dailySwim twice a weekyoga once a weekDon't fancy it?...How about dancing to the radio for half hour every day?Morning dose of caffiene, morning peppermint oil capsule and a hemmeroid over the counter suppository should oil the way! A little stimulation helps you know!Step 3Establish regular eating habits and ABSOLUTELY NO SNACKING BETWEEN MEALS!Forget those huge meals you used to be able to eat. Leave that last fishfinger on the kid's plate! Get out of the fridge and leave the lid on the biscuit barrel/tin!Think small meals. Think regular meals.Good luck


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Earthgarden...What brand of peppermont oil are you using? Thanks!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

--Mag/Potassium aspartate 400 mg per day--lots of water--no calcium supplement--No Grain!!!!! (especially wheat, corn, oats, barley, etc)--No sugar--No dairy--Elimination of several foods that i am hypersensitive to.--Peter D'adamo book -- on blood type and diet-- Live Right For Your Type --- best book I have ever read; it fits me like a glove. however, if you have blood type "O" like me -- then it can be tough to stick to.--Legumes (with beano and digestive enzymes)--digestive enzymes with food--Bentonite clay and flax seed for fiber and omega 3 fatty acids--fish oil for omega 3's--eliminating fungus/yeast, bad bacteria, even parasites can wreck havoc --- this is tricky because it is difficult to know if they exist.--fleet enemas (just in case)--glycerin suppositoriesand finally....--Ibsacol.... it seems that all my symptoms are the result of an immune system that is malfunctioning. Ibsacol is fixing it. I am hopeless without it.


----------



## Maxsmart (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi everyone,Im a newbie to this - but thought I would let you know about a product I have come across that has helped me.It's called Zylax, it is a capsule - its not a drug - but is referred to as a natural digestive enhancer. Apparently it is based on kiwifruit, which is known to be a great meat tenderizer because of the enzymes in the fruit and of course kiwifruit are known to have laxative properties as well.It is based on the same enzymes found in kiwifruit that tenderize the meat! The product information suggests, the theory is that if you digest your food properly, ie have enough digestive enzymes in your system - then you can help to relieve symptoms of what they call dysfunctional digestion - of which apparently constipation is one!I must admit I was pretty sceptical - but I have tried it, and have been using it for approxiamtely 3 months and find that I now have regular BM's with out too much difficulty at all! It's been fantastic!I dont know whether I am allowed to do this or not - so apologies if I am not but if you would like some more information there is a website - I eventually found them through searching yahoo - but the information is old! But you could try that or go to www.zylax.comSorry to the moderators if this is not allowed - but I just want to help people if I canThanks to all of you for sharing your thoughts - its really helpful.Max


----------



## julesishere (Jun 20, 2003)

Fiber Capsules (Fiber Con) 2 capsules 4x/dayPhazyme (Ultra strength, as needed)Fennel Tea (as often as needed for gas)Water (all day long)That's it!!


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Another thing that works for me is to eat regular meals and not snack in between.The constant snacking meant I wasn't giving my body a chance to work on digesting what I'd eaten for my last meal without having to start on the snacks!Anyway, now that I limit myself to regular meals, chew the food properly, eat a balanced diet with plenty of fruit and veg, some wholemeal, dark fish, grilled white meat, red meat once a week and don't overdo the carbos, I actually found that the ibs symptoms stopped!


----------



## 268Generation (Mar 25, 2003)

4 Table spoon of Metamucil or something similar Every night. A BIG MUG of Hella strong coffee in the morning.Very good combo. Nothing has woked except above 2.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Eating less and exercising more. This is probably the best advice I can give you.I feel great now.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Bump for the newbies. It's a good, very helpful post! Good reading!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I have FINALLY found something that helps, and that helps for more than a day or two. I am taking Miralax. I was hesitant to take medication and would rather take a natural aproach, but nothing I tried has worked...and believe me, I've tried it all. Miralax is helping me so much.


----------



## ArtistGirL74 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi- I'm with Isis1 on this one.My tricks for dealingwith the IBS-C:Citrucel Fiber Tabs (up to 4 per day)Maalox Max with anti-Gas (for the GERD)Water, Water, and did I say WATER? I drink about 4+ 16 oz. water bottles per day, sometimes a bit more if I am dehydrated.Less stress, on everthing..talk therapy with a Psych Dr., and I have used anti-depressants such as Prosac, Zoloft, and Celexa. Occasional use of stool softener without any stimulants.Heat & water therapy..I sit (in the tub or on a shower chair) in a warm shower with water running down my back or front while wearing a shower cap (since most of these attacks come in the middle of the night-if you get your hair wet then you'd have to dry it before TRYING to go back to bed)For as long as I can stand it, sometimes 1 hour. Warm water just mellows me out. I use a heating pad on painful spots and sometimes fall asleep on them although I know you're not supposed to do that!I sleep propped up with MANY pillows when I've got the GERD and IBS-C pains. That's the best..no the best is IBS-C spasms and pain, GERD, fatigue, and a migraine...that's my favorite.







The good thing about most of these techniques is, they are safe for use during pregnancy..which I am at this point.  The thing I have a hard time with right now is the eating, I HAVE to eat, and I have to eat just a little more than average because of the baby. If I were here alone I'd go the soups no solid food route too. That helps push things through. But I can't and haven't been putting on tons of weight during this time because I am a more cautious eater than most because of the IBS-C. GYN doesn't quite understand that..but at any rate when pregnant, it's about quality not quantity. Eat what's really going to do good for you, not for two and you'll be fine.Artistgirl74


----------



## Lilo (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm 22 years old and I have suffered from CHRONIC constipation for nearly 1 year,My current AM daily dose is:2 Sachets Movicol1/3 tsp Colon Cleanse + 2 tablets of Vitamin C2 tsp Phsyllium Husks2 tsp NormafibeI always carry a bottle of water with me to uni. I've always got a constant water-filled glass around the house with me.I eat fruit and vegies every day, and try to eat high fibre cereals for breakfast.I've noticed that meat definately makes me C.I love my sultanas! Just like lollies







)I'm going to try Slippery Elm, Flaxeed Oil and Aloe Vera just to see if I get a reaction.I'd love to cut out the Colon Cleanse because that has the magnesium in it.Thanks heaps everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow this thread is really helpful! I just got diagnosed with IBS-C, so I don't know much about how perscription meds help or anything, but these are the things I've learned just by trial and error (mind you this is just what works for me):-Do NOT eat beans, except for lima beans, green beans, peas, and small amounts of hummus.-Don't eat cereal that has more then a few grams of fiber.-Careful with wheat bread, not too much.-Eat lots of raw and cooked veggies/fruits. For some reason the fiber in these don't bother me like cereal and stuff does...I wonder why?-Take 2 capsles of Milk Thistle a day-A tablespoon of flaxseed oil a day-I'm vegetarian, so I don't eat meat,dairy, or much eggs. I suspect this is probably a good thing since many of you seem to say dairy and meat is bad for it.I'm taking a calcium supplement, which apparently can cause constipation, I guess I should either buy a magnesium supplement or find a calcium/mag. combo.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Bump for newbies


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

Just to update on what I'm doing, I tried the Magnesium and it didn't work. I'm taking 2 Colace a day and it works the best!! I wish I didn't have to take pills to go, but hey if that's what works...


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thought I would write here since I started this topic. I started Miralax in Sept. It's still working wonders. I have no problems while on it, so I'm sticking with it for now, and long term if need be. It's nice to have my life back again. As I said before, tried every natural remedy in the book, Miralax is the only thing that helps. I'm still on the Zelnorm as well.


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

Nicole- Just so you know, Miralax is a stimulant laxative which are not good to take, it means the longer you use it, the more dependent your body will be on it. It's probably not a good idea to keep taking it! I suggest trying a stool softener instead, since those are non-habit forming.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am at the point where I don't care how bad Miralax is ...I'd still take it. I have been through 8 years of hell and finally have my life back with Miralax. That's enough for me. Stool softeners don't do a thing for me unfortunately.


----------

